# Who's fishing?



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Who's fishing and where during the week?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'll be out. Secret spot can't tell anyone. I'd have to blindfold you in the Main Street parking lot and it's a hike from there if your in. I'm sure Lovin will already be there


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

On a serious note I will be out most likely later today and into the night again. Did good yesterday evening until my lantern took a crap


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

Erieangler51 said:


> On a serious note I will be out most likely later today and into the night again. Did good yesterday evening until my lantern took a crap


Hey Justin what time are u getting there


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

May try to get out after work on Friday. Location is still to be determined.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Probably 330-4. I've got a buddy checking some other spots out now. Just got your pm from yesterday. I'll call or text u


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

most likely hittin osp this afternoon / evening, since thats the only place i know I wont be alone at if things go south, trying to get out every day this week. Hopefully get on a few descent crappie eventually.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I have permission on a 50 acre private lake I've been itching to get on. Its got some big ol crappies in it .


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

CRAPPIES BEWARE!


----------



## mrw2713 (Mar 30, 2014)

Me nd a buddy are Hitting Indian Friday morning


----------



## tracker_80 (Jan 28, 2009)

Going to try and get on Indian Friday evening after work.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hit OSP today will probably check C-5 on Thursday though if nobody is there will go to OSP again


----------



## Panfish_Hunter (Jan 12, 2016)

Ill be on ice at Kiser but not until Saturday or Sunday, sadly. Will post a report if I don't turn into a popsicle lol


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

Erieangler51 said:


> Probably 330-4. I've got a buddy checking some other spots out now. Just got your pm from yesterday. I'll call or text u


Pm sent


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Was thinking about going to wingfoot or mogadore tomorrow morning. Anyone gonna be out?


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'll be at Atwood Saturday and Sunday. Fished there last night (1/19) ice was about 5 inches there by the lodge still some open water by the dam. Only got to fish about two hours, everyone else was leaving and I don't like being the only one out there. So i'll just wait for the weekend and try to get someone to go with me.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Fished ladue reservoir last night from 430-8pm. Not a bite. Stayed west of rt.44 due to ice conditions on the east side. Could only find 8ft of water and 2 marks after drilling about 30 holes. Thinking about trying to go back today and checking the ice on the east side. Some open water still last night.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

buddies fished marina in sandusky bay yesterday, caught over 150, kept 58. 6" of ice.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow that is a darn good day


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

bradley4 said:


> Was thinking about going to wingfoot or mogadore tomorrow morning. Anyone gonna be out?


I'll be at moggy on Friday, early AM till mid afternoon, between rt43 and CLR


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Most likely, I'll be drilling at Nimmy this Saturday.


----------

